# VAGCom and Footwell lights



## AudisFan (Feb 15, 2009)

So having the wiring done for a retrofit footwell lights into a Audi TT 8J is pretty simple one pin into the Central Electronics harness and a grounding terminal to any grounding point. These are the directions from ELSA (the Audi\VW technical center).
Now doing this the footwell lights DO NOT light up with the door instead they only light up when indicating to the RIGHT.
Checking with THREE MASTER Tech's from different countries the wiring is 100% right all of them have done this retro fit more than 10 times on cars but each time they use VAS self help to enable the foot well lights and they work






















When explaining the symptoms (that the foot well lights don't light up with the door but rather act as indicators when the right indicator is set) all three of them said that is the same behavior they have once the foot well is installed but the coding is NOT yet done. They actually use that sequence to test if the wiring is right before actually performing the coding.
Using VagCom the ONLY area I can find to "enable" the foot well lights is:
Central Electronics (Channel 09) - Long Coding and on the first Byte (see picture below)
However this DOES NOT enable the foot well lights it still acts like indicators .... 
Same model TT (TT 8J MY08) same country did the same retrofit went to the dealer and had the self diagnose settings dong via VAS and pronto foot well worked....
My question is surely VAS is enabling something else somewhere and not just in the 09 long coding as below.
VagCom experts anyone know where????


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: VAGCom and Footwell lights (AudisFan)*

Can you get a scan from one of the cars where it did work so we can compare the coding?
-Uwe-


----------



## AudisFan (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: VAGCom and Footwell lights (Uwe)*

Spoke to the Audi Tech again he says Byte 25 bit 6 but from the screen shot(above) it looks like I don't have anything in byte 25 or a bit 6 to set/??? the software and hardware version of the controllers he has are the same -- in VAS they seeing Byte 25 bit 6


----------



## AudisFan (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: VAGCom and Footwell lights (AudisFan)*

So I got home and first thing plugged in the cable to check Byte 25 - Bit 6.
But unfortunately it wasn't there..... I tried to manually set BIT 6 on BYTE 25 (tying to be a smart a$$














) and got a refused entry






















No Values allowed:








I then thought to myself I know adaptation Channel 005 allows you to manually set the brightness of the footwell lights so let me go there (I have the option to change the brightness of the footwell lights from the DIS|FIS as well BTW). I then noticed something on the balloon popup...
Says that BYTE 0 BIT 1 has to be set in-order for one to be able to change the values:








That was weird cause FOOTWELL INSTALLED is BIT 2 so I go back to the coding and add:








Now I haven't reconnected the foot-wells yet as I want to check first if that text in the balloon is right or am I reading it incorrectly? If it is right why would have to have Xenon Shutters ON to have foot-wells 






















Just in-case anyone is wondering here is the Advanced ID for software and hardware version:


----------



## AudisFan (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: VAGCom and Footwell lights (AudisFan)*

SOOOO the plot thickens, having the wiring 100% correct and the footwells still not behaving the way they are suppose to I got in contact with **unnamed audi propeller head" on the forum. We then went through some tests:
1. We enabled Footwell through the Audi VAS system - which always seems to work
2. We then used VAGCOM longCode helper to get the entire long code
3. We then DISABLED the Footwell through the Audi VAS system - which always seems to work








4. We copied the long code after that
and guess what there was a CONSISTENT BYTE\BIT that was changing:








Now the interesting part is the LATEST VCDS 904 beta doesn't have any "Prevalues the items that already have a check or not check box so you know what you enabling" for BYTE 24 which is where this is sitting ... so I took the step and manually changed the code part from 20 to 28 (see above) and entered it. The nice thing about VCDS is that if the ECU isnt suppose to accept that coding it wont it will give you a rude message to go play with your toys







but in this instance IT DID







which mean it's now stored.
THE SAD part is it's the middle of the night and I can't go install the footwells but I WILL do it tomorrow morning and report back








What begs the question now is WHAT ELSE is hiding in BYTE 24







-- P.s. I am willing to test for VCDS


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: VAGCom and Footwell lights (AudisFan)*

Sometimes empirical methods are the best way to figure stuff out.








-Uwe-


----------



## AudisFan (Feb 15, 2009)

So a QUICK report back as I have just completed the install and have to go to a fancy dress due...
IT WORKS




























the footwell's with the doors and even the DIS menu selections works it was the settings I had posted above. 
I am soooo glad we cracked this one -- the the unfortunately Master tech that wants to be unnamed we worked together and we cracked this one







WELL DONE!!!!! On to our next project














Keep reading


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (AudisFan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudisFan* »_So a QUICK report back as I have just completed the install and have to go to a fancy dress due...
IT WORKS




























the footwell's with the doors and even the DIS menu selections works it was the settings I had posted above. 
I am soooo glad we cracked this one -- the the unfortunately Master tech that wants to be unnamed we worked together and we cracked this one







WELL DONE!!!!! On to our next project














Keep reading









Next Project? An Audi that actually shifts into Reverse Gear?


----------



## AudisFan (Feb 15, 2009)

Nope it's coding in hill assist into the 8J TT's, this was an option added for the TT's with the DSG gearbox.
We managed to code it in with VAS 5025 without having to go online and verify with the Audi system and are now trying to figure out the coding. What's proving interesting and would appreciate Ross-tech's advice here is there are some basic setting channels that VAS does to calibrate the ABS to do the hill assist, I can't seem to mimic them in VagCom


----------



## eurotuned88 (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm sorry, this is completely unrelated but I must say, I'm not surprised at all that VAGCOM software is working on Windows 7. I've been using Windows 7 for a few months now and it kicks XP's ass! I love it. Good to see someone else on vwvortex is using it.


----------

